# is it possible to export one batch of pictures twice



## Clair74 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi Ya  I have a question, is it possible to export a set of prints as a proof (smaller jpg and watermark) but also at the same time be able to export them as they are (size and no watermark)? Just thinking about how I do things myself, as I give clients proofs first, then go back in and export the big files but with Photoshop and bridge, but I would like to know if its easy to do in Lightroom plz    Thank you, Clair


----------



## clee01l (Mar 16, 2017)

There are several ways to accomplish this  JPEG size and watermark (as well as export file naming) are handled in the export preset that you choose.  Simply create two separate export presets (Call these export presets "Proofs" and "Final" to keep everything straight.   Select the images that you want to export and call the Export function "Proofs" for the first export.  Then with that same selection of images, call the export function again, this time using the "Final" preset. 
You can also use the Hard Drive Publish Services and smart Publish Collections to automatically accumulate images that are ready for "Proof" and those that have been proofed and are ready for "Final".  This kind of automation is really useful for repetitive parts of your workflow.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 16, 2017)

What you can't do is launch two exports with a single click. But you can start one export, and start another and another while the previous ones are still running. You don't have to wait - multiple exports with different settings can run simultaneously.


----------

